# Peavey Classic 30 $300



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats a great deal.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I haven't missed it I might grab this for my second amp for practice.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

You missed it ; )


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I have one of those... that's what I paid. Mint condition. I never use it, having the FM3, but one day I might... along with my Orange Tiny Terror.


----------

